# Fuzzy text



## deaston (Jan 3, 2011)

Since downloading Windows 10 I have noticed that some of the text in previously downloaded bits of software have become "fuzzy". This does not apply to all programmes and, in fact, some of the text is pin sharp. Any ideas please?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The problem lies in the difference between font scaling under Win XP and Win 7 and the newer Win 8.x and Win 10. Many apps like Open Office look a bit fuzzy under Win 10, You can tweak the scaling but it's a hit-or-miss proposition and you might make the text sharper in one application but more blurry in another. 

Control Panel\Appearance and Personalization\Display

For other things to try, look here:

resolution - Fonts in some programs look blurry on a 1920x1080 IPS monitor in Windows 8 - Super User


----------



## deaston (Jan 3, 2011)

OK thanks for that. I have fiddled about with scaling without much success so have come to the conclusion that what I have will have to do. At least it is all readable and I don't have to go to specsavers!!


----------

